# rca directv dvr 40gb hard drive replace question



## banditotivo (Jul 9, 2006)

I am new to all the lingo with this forum. I have had my directv tivo for several years now and it is starting to lock up and freeze on playback for me. This is my recorder (not leased, etc) so I am ok with opening it up and replacing the hard drive. I am not interested in putting a larger hard drive in it, a 40gb is jsut fine. But if it is just the same hassle (and porobably the same price for a larger hard drive now a days).
I am looking at using the PVTupgrade Instantcake option. Is this as easy as it seems? I am also told there is MFSTools 2 as an option. From what I am reading here the MFSTools option is alittle more complicated.

Any help is appreciated.

Brian


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

If you've never used Linux before your best bet is PTVUpgrade's InstantCake utility. The only thing simpler is buying a drive that's already pre-imaged.


----------

